# My insurance policy got cancelled becuase of uber



## Wahab94 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello

I just wanted to share my drama story and if anyone have any advise please tell me 

I used to have rbc insurance and i worked uber for 8 months and i had one at fault accident while doing uber (uber insurance fixed it) 

Rbc insurance called me out of the blue on october 20 2016 and they told me that they have cancelled my insurance because i was driving uber and i should go find another insurance 

I have not receive any letter from rbc or notice saying that they are going to cancel my insurance 

Anyway most of car insurance companies now refusing to insure me becuase of the cancellation that on my record 

I dont know who should i blame now (i guess myself....) should i go after rbc ? Should tell uber ?and uber will basically do nothin about it ! 

Thank you for anticipating


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

If you're going to continue doing Uber I'd recommend picking a commercial insurance if not I'd just tell the new insurance the truth that you're not doing uber anymore.

Edit: try farmers I read they have rideshare coverages.

Edit: Uber called my insurance when I got in a accident I was fulming because it was up to James River to pick up the other drivers tab.
Which I believe they did since I got no more calls.

They'll call your insurance to ask them if they're going to pay for all parties and that's how they find out. Even tough JR will pay if you were ONLiNE and with a PAX but only after they contact your insurance.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes, when you dont tell your insurance you are doing rideshare you risk them cancelling your policy. 

You can still get insurance but whenever you get insurance and there is a gap between the last time you had insurance you get a higher rate. Just get rideshare insurance this time.


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yes, when you dont tell your insurance you are doing rideshare you risk them cancelling your policy.
> 
> You can still get insurance but whenever you get insurance and there is a gap between the last time you had insurance you get a higher rate. Just get rideshare insurance this time.


My ins company doesn't offer rideshare ins in my state - nor does any other that I know of. I'm in NC.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wahab94 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to share my drama story and if anyone have any advise please tell me
> 
> ...


I'm sure rbc will send you a notification if your auto insurance was cancelled. If you can't get auto insurance through the market, then you can still get it through the assigned risk pool in your state.

If an insurance company thinks your too much of a risk, they don't have to voluntarily sell you a policy, but there is an out


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Driving for Uber was or still is a policy violation for RBC. There has to be a few rideshare friendly insurance companies in Canada with the new regulations.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/uber-ontario-insurance-1.3668767


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Try harder to not get into accidents.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wahab94 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to share my drama story and if anyone have any advise please tell me
> 
> ...


Your thread title is wrong. It should read "My insurance policy got cancelled because of me". It's not Uber's responsibility to disclose to your insurance company that you rideshare. It's yours. 
If you have a lien on your vehicle and the loss payee is listed then you better hope that your insurance company doesn't contact them. Your lien holder (if applicable) may attach a commercial comp/coll policy on your vehicle retroactive to the very first day that you started with Uber. And when a lien holder attaches an insurance policy they DO NOT shop for the best price.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Wahab94 said:


> Rbc insurance called me out of the blue on october 20 2016 and they told me that they have cancelled my insurance because i was driving uber and i should go find another insurance
> 
> Anyway most of car insurance companies now refusing to insure me becuase of the cancellation that on my record
> 
> ...


Uber will do something about it. They will deactivate you for not having insurance


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Karma for driving uber


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your thread title is wrong. It should read "My insurance policy got cancelled because of me". It's not Uber's responsibility to disclose to your insurance company that you rideshare. It's yours.
> If you have a lien on your vehicle and the loss payee is listed then you better hope that your insurance company doesn't contact them. Your lien holder (if applicable) may attach a commercial comp/coll policy on your vehicle retroactive to the very first day that you started with Uber. And when a lien holder attaches an insurance policy they DO NOT shop for the best price.


Of course it's Uber's fault.

They know for a fact insurance companies cancel or do no accept Uber drivers, most people keep it secret from them.

If OP presented James and only James as the insurer, they had no way of knowing about his other insurance, the only person who knows that is Uber, if OP presented both at the date of the accident, it's his fault.

Uber tries to get the other insurance to pay for the accident first and in doing so let's them know the person is doing Uber which results in immediate cancellation.

What is the point of having James River when they will try to weasel their way out of the claim first? You tell me.


----------



## Svor (Oct 23, 2016)

Insurance offerings differ in every state. But I know Farmers and USAA offer insurance for Ride Sharing drivers in AZ. There are others that I can't remember.

If you don't have the coverage I suggest you read your policy. Most of them have a clause that if you are using your vehicle for hire ie getting paid to drive, you can (and will) be cancelled.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

d0n said:


> Of course it's Uber's fault.
> 
> They know for a fact insurance companies cancel or do no accept Uber drivers, most people keep it secret from them.
> 
> ...


All insurance companies try to "weasel out" of paying claims, its part of the business. Although I doubt that many insurance outfits used the technical term "Weaseling out" to describe it to their customers.

Uber is the purchaser of the James River insurance, I bet its in their contract with James River that they are required to let James R. know about other insurance.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> All insurance companies try to "weasel out" of paying claims, its part of the business. Although I doubt that many insurance outfits used the technical term "Weaseling out" to describe it to their customers.
> 
> Uber is the purchaser of the James River insurance, I bet its in their contract with James River that they are required to let James R. know about other insurance.


Well, it doesn't make any sense then.

If I am driving under Uber's flag (app is rolling the trip) the commercial insurance is the one that takes care of the accident, app on = commercial mode, they shouldn't even contact the PIP coverage because it has nothing to do with the claim, if they are doing it, it is because they want to terminate the driver by screwing him up with his insurance, what is the point of contacting a full cover or PIP insurance when the accident is commercial grade? They know for a fact they won't cover.

This is Uber's way to remove someone without unfairly terminating their contract.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

d0n said:


> Well, it doesn't make any sense then.
> 
> If I am driving under Uber's flag (app is rolling the trip) the commercial insurance is the one that takes care of the accident, app on = commercial mode, they shouldn't even contact the PIP coverage because it has nothing to do with the claim, if they are doing it, it is because they want to terminate the driver by screwing him up with his insurance, what is the point of contacting a full cover or PIP insurance when the accident is commercial grade? They know for a fact they won't cover.
> 
> This is Uber's way to remove someone without unfairly terminating their contract.


For all James River knows, you may have ride share waiver on your private auto insurance.

So they don't know anything for a fact.

Leveling with your insurance carrier before you started ubering eliminates these unpleasant surprises.

BTW, Uber doesn't want to remove drivers as a general rule, they are looking to add new partners. If they wanted to get rid of you, they would just do it , they don't have to have such an excuse.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

d0n said:


> Of course it's Uber's fault.
> What is the point of having James River when they will try to weasel their way out of the claim first? You tell me.


That's not the way the law sees it. It's the owner of the vehicle's fault. And the point of having James River is to cover Uber's ass, not the driver's butt.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And the point of having James River is to cover Uber's ass, not the driver's butt.


James River's responsibility is to the payor of the premiums, and that is Uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It certainly is the OPs fault. Get rideshare coverage, the risk is not worth not doing so...


----------

